# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  *** D R I N K S ***

## zeeast

ALMOND SHARBAT 
Ingredients

8 oz almonds boiled an peeled 
Sugar 1/2 kg 
Ilachi choti 5-6 
Water 1/4 kg 
Kewra water 1 tsp 

 Method
Grind almonds and blend with water strain in muslin cloth. Grind ilachi and put the sugar in the almonds or make sheera with sugar and cook till 2 tar comes out. Put essence and colour in it.

----------


## zeeast

DOODH AUR ILLACHI TEA

Ingredients
 Milk 2 kg 
Water 2 cups 
Sugar 1 - 1 & 1/2 cup 
Grind the following together and put in malmal and make into a bag 
Ilachi grinded 1 tsp 
Jaifal 1/4 
Zafran 1/2 tsp 
Tea leaves 1 tsp 
Sogodana 2 tbsp 
Heaped 

 Method
In 2 kg milk add 2 cups of water along with the prepared bags of ilachi and sagodana and cook on high flame till one boil comes. Then lower the heat and cook till sagodana gets tender. Aadd in sugar and continue to cook and when it gets thick remove the bags and serve hot.

----------


## zeeast

Expresso


Ingredients
Milk powder 4 tbsp 
Water hot 2 cups 
Coffee 2 tsp leveled 
Sugar 2 tbsp 
Coffee mate 1/2 tbsp 

 Method
Blend all together in blender until foamy. Pour hot in mugs or cups serve sprinkled with coffee.

----------


## zeeast

FALSA SQUASH 

Ingredients
Falsa 1 kg 
Sugar 1/2 kg 
Water 1 cup 
Water to soak falsa as required 
Sodium benezate 1/4 tsp 
Citric acid 1/4 tsp 
Rose water 1/4 cup 

 Method
Select fully ripe falsas. Crush out juice and strain the juice through a muslin cloth by hand squeezing. Again strain it. Cook sugar and make sugar syrup. Strain the syrup to remove impurities. Mix all together. Add sodium benezote to the squash.

----------


## zeeast

FRUIT LASSI 

Ingredients
Yogurt 1 cup 
Honey 2 tsp levelled 
Juice of 1 lemon 
1 cup soft fruit finely chopped mango, chiku or banana 
1 litre water 
Flower petals (optional) 

 Method
Blend the yogurt and mix in all the ingredients thoroughly. Serve chilled decorated with flower petals.

----------


## zeeast

KASHMIRI TEA 

Ingredients
Water 10 cups 
Kashmiri tea leaves 3 tbsp 
Cooking soda 1/2 tsp 
Salt 1 tsp 
6 ilachi crushed 
Milk as desired 
Sugar accordingly 
Badam and pistas crushed 

 Method
Boil water for 5 minutes and add tea with soda and cook for 15 minutes. Aadd in ilachi and when water is reduced to half, add in cold water to the same amount which has reduced. Mix in well by pouring it from one pot to another till it turns pink in colour. Cook again and add in milk as much desired.

----------


## zeeast

KESAR SHARBAT 

Ingredients
Zafran 6 stands 
Warm water 1 tbsp 
Lemon juice 2 tbsp 
Sugar 6 tbsp 
Ilachi powder 1/2 tsp 
Water 2 pints 
Crushed ice 

 Method
Put the zafran into a small bowl with warm water and rub until it dissolves. Transfer to a larger bowl and add all the remaining ingredients except ice. Leave to chill and later pour into glasses and serve with lots of crushed ice.

----------


## zeeast

LEMON SQUASH 

Ingredients
Lemon juice 8 oz 
1 cup sugar 16 oz 
2 cups water 2 cups 
Meta bi-sulphate 1/8 tsp 

 Method
Cook sugar with water on very slow heat till it dissolves. Then add the lemon juice stir till properly mixed. Strain through a muslin. Add meta bi-sulphate dissolved with little lemon juice.

----------


## zeeast

LIME SODA 

Ingredients
Lime syrup 2 tbsp 
Vanilla ice cream 1-2 scoop 
Ice cream soda chilled 1 bottle 
Crushed ice 

Method 
Blend all together or pour the syrup into a serving glass and add the ice cream, stir slightiy. Top with soda and serve immediately.

----------


## Fairy

Nice sharing sis i wanna try DOODH AUR ILLACHI TEA  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

nice sharing

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...thankssss :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

fruity.. a sure treat for the garmi k sataye howe.. like myself  :Big Grin: 

thanks for sharing zeeast sis  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

:1cool;

----------


## Qambar

Recepies tou achhi hain liken banay ga kon???

----------


## manni9

humari bhabi

----------

